# Java auf dem Handy programmieren



## prindoo (8. Sep 2010)

Hallo erstmal,

als erste, ich bin total neu hier.  Mault bitte nicht direkt mit mir wenn ich etwas falsch mache. :noe:

Da ich mich jetzt ungefähr seit einen halben Jahr mit Java beschäftige, möchte ich so oft wie möglich Programmieren. Doch dies kann ich nicht oft, und deshalb wollte ich mal Fragen, ob es irgendwie ein Tool für das Handy gibt, womit man in Java programmieren kann. Also praktisch Eclipse fürs Handy.

Gibt es sowas??

Gruß prindoo

PS: Schonmal Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## Final_Striker (8. Sep 2010)

Dann nimm doch einfach einen normalen Texteditor. ;-)


----------



## prindoo (8. Sep 2010)

Und wie kann ich das dann compilieren??


----------



## ARadauer (8. Sep 2010)

ich denke da siehts schlecht aus... welches handy hast du?


----------



## XHelp (8. Sep 2010)

JDK ist wohl kaum auf dem Handy installiert, also fällt das compilieren schon mal flach.
Du könntest dir einen Editor schreiben, der den Quelltext an deinen Rechner schickt, wo er kompiliert wird und dann als .class zu dir zurückkommt... aber ob das so sinnvoll ist.
Ich habe die Tage von Handy aus hier eine Antwort getippt... so wirklich schön ist das nicht den Quelltext auf dem Handy zu tippen. Allein schon weil du keine Autovervollständigung hast.


----------



## Marco13 (8. Sep 2010)

```
class C
{
private
int a
= 12;

private
int b 
= 34;

public
static
void 
main(
String
args[])
{
System.
out.
println(
"The "+
"sum "+
"is "+
(a+b));
}
}
```


:joke:


----------



## prindoo (8. Sep 2010)

Okay, das ist doof 

Ich hab das Nokia 5230. Also S60.


----------



## XHelp (8. Sep 2010)

Gut, ein Display ist schon ein wenig größer, aber die Touch-Tastatur macht das ganze zu nichte.
Mitlerweise kriegt man Netbooks fast hinterhergeschmissen. Für einen Texteditor sollte es ausreichen. Vllt wäre das eine Überlegung wert?
Wobei ich mich frage ob du wirklich so viel Zeit unterwegs verbindst, dass du da in Ruhe etwas programmieren kannst.


----------



## prindoo (8. Sep 2010)

Ja also ich fahre ca. eine Stunde zur Schule, dann habe ich zwischendurch eine Stunde pause und dann rückfahrt. Und ich möchte auch nicht nur vorm PC sitzen, sondern auch mal auf der Couch oder so programmieren.


----------



## w0ddes (9. Sep 2010)

Dann nimm ein Netbook  

Da kannst du Eclipse draufschmeißen und hast alle Features + vollwertige Tastatur. Und wie XHelp schon sagte, sind die momentan echt günstig. Evtl auch auf eins der älteren zurückgreifen, die bekommst echt nachgeworfen


----------



## GerhardSchröder (9. Sep 2010)

Dafür 


prindoo hat gesagt.:


> Und ich möchte auch nicht nur vorm PC sitzen, sondern auch mal auf der Couch oder so programmieren.


und auch um anderweitig flexibel zu sein, habe ich mir damals ein Samsung NC10 geholt.
Jetzt war ja die IFA und dort wurden unter anderem neue Prozessoren (Dual-Core) für den Einsatz im Netbook durch AMD und Intel vorgestellt.
Ich schätze mal, dass zum Weihnachtsgeschäft die ersten Geräte in den Läden sind, bzw. Du ältere Modelle dann noch etwas günstiger bekommst.


----------



## w0ddes (9. Sep 2010)

GerhardSchröder hat gesagt.:


> Dafür
> 
> und auch um anderweitig flexibel zu sein, habe ich mir damals ein Samsung NC10 geholt.
> Jetzt war ja die IFA und dort wurden unter anderem neue Prozessoren (Dual-Core) für den Einsatz im Netbook durch AMD und Intel vorgestellt.
> Ich schätze mal, dass zum Weihnachtsgeschäft die ersten Geräte in den Läden sind, bzw. Du ältere Modelle dann noch etwas günstiger bekommst.



Oh, ich dachte die wären schon draußen


----------



## GerhardSchröder (9. Sep 2010)

HD-Videos, Office und 3D-Spiele - Fusion-Prozessor Bobcat: AMD zeigt Atom-Konkurrenten in Berlin in Betrieb - Golem.de

Also hier steht, dass die CPU's von AMD geplant sind und der N550 von Intel noch rar gesät ist.
Was war also falsch an meiner Aussage?


----------



## Final_Striker (9. Sep 2010)

prindoo hat gesagt.:


> Ja also ich fahre ca. eine Stunde zur Schule, dann habe ich zwischendurch eine Stunde pause und dann rückfahrt. Und ich möchte auch nicht nur vorm PC sitzen, sondern auch mal auf der Couch oder so programmieren.



Dann kaufe dir lieber ein gutes Java Buch und lies es in der Zeit. Das bringt glaube ich mehr als versuchen auf dem Handy zu programmieren. ;-)


----------



## w0ddes (9. Sep 2010)

GerhardSchröder hat gesagt.:


> HD-Videos, Office und 3D-Spiele - Fusion-Prozessor Bobcat: AMD zeigt Atom-Konkurrenten in Berlin in Betrieb - Golem.de
> 
> Also hier steht, dass die CPU's von AMD geplant sind und der N550 von Intel noch rar gesät ist.
> Was war also falsch an meiner Aussage?



Mein Antwort sollte auf keinen Fall als Kritik an deinem Post aufzufassen sein  Ich dachte nur, dass Dual-Core Netbooks schon Standard wären. Da hatte ich mich wohl getäuscht  Nunja, ich hab mich ja auch nicht wirklich informiert


----------



## GerhardSchröder (9. Sep 2010)

Ach so. War wegen des Smileys etwas irritiert.


----------



## w0ddes (9. Sep 2010)

Oh ja, wenn ich den Post jetzt nochmal anschaue, kann der Smiley echt komisch wirken  Das war natürlich nicht gewollt.


----------

